# 65 lb flathead



## jhouser

This past weekend is why I fish as hard as as I do. Before Friday I had put in 18 trips and only landed 6 fish. Between Friday and Saturday I was able to land a 19,37,40.8,40.19,41,45 and this absolute giant of a fish. She went 65.02 and was 48" long and 34 1/4" around. I can not explain the pure joy meeting a fish like this gave me. She was released in good health a few pictures and she swam off strong. If I can give you all a pice of advice it would be this. Never give up, fish hard because thar fish of a lifetime is only a rolling clicker away. Hope you all enjoy the pictures.


----------



## sherman51

first let me say a big ol congrats on a real monster cat. times like this is what keeps us all coming back for more. in the past I've had many trips where I got skunked. then I've had trips where I've caught fish until my arm hurt. its those trips that makes up for the skunks and keeps me coming back. thank you for sharing your good luck and the pictures.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Congrats on a monster of a fish.
And you are right when saying "a fish of a lifetime". 
Most will never catch a flattie close to that big unless it's one trapped in a pay pond. 
Again, kudos to ya.


----------



## polebender

Great, great flathead! You had an incredible weekend of fishing! Congrats!


----------



## Shortdrift

Looks like that gal is also smiling in the first picture. The super curled tail in the third picture is my favorite. Congrats on a great fish and successful trip. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## chris1162

Holy flathead! Congrats on that monster!


----------



## beaver

Nice fish man. River, Lake, or pond?


----------



## MIGHTY

Wow, biggest I've ever seen on here. Congrats on an awesome fish.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Don't think he'd fit thru a 8" Ice Hole


----------



## Fisherman14

Thats a fish to remember for sure! Great job!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Absolute Monster!!! Congratulations Jake!!!


----------



## slimdaddy45

Nice fish I got my pb last year Ive not had any luck so far this yr not sure on wt on mine but he was 49.5'' long love catching these hogs Congrats on a great fish


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Congrats on a monster of a fish.
> And you are right when saying "a fish of a lifetime".
> Most will never catch a flattie close to that big unless it's one trapped in a pay pond.
> Again, kudos to ya.



most people will never even see a fish that size. unless they watch river monsters on tv, LOL. I've fished my whole life and only seen one cat bigger than that one. and it was in a tank at a pay pond. other than that the only other fish that size that I've seen was some sharks that we caught fishing the florida keys.
sherman


----------



## ducky152000

Thats one to be proud of! sounds like you earned that fish. congrat!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Beast


----------



## TClark

Congrats on a monster of a fish!!! Awesome, just awesome!!!


----------



## FINMAN

That is one heck of a fish, Mr Houser. I tip my hat to you. I agree with Shortdrift - that third picture is the one I'd have framed.


----------



## catfishcc

Way to go buddy.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo

Lake or river?


----------



## katfish

You have done well grasshopper


----------



## Mean Morone

Very nice! Robby is the only one I know of that catches the biggest flatheads on a consistent basis. Now I can say there are two. I would say the first step to having confidence in catching big flatheads is knowing they are in the water you are fishing. I have no confidence in my area.


----------

